# $300 in Tupperware for $69 + Tupperware Hamburger Press Set and 50% off Specials!



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Buy 1 Set of the servalier Tower and Get a 2nd Set FREE!










www.my.tupperware.com/spittser 

20oz set of 4 Tupperware Servalier bowls 
50% off
only $12.00










Tupperware Large Canister Set 50% off








http://www.my.tupperware.com/spittser 

Tupperware Barbeque King Set
Buy the Season Serve and get the quick shake FREE!








http://www.my.tupperware.com/spittser

Fridge Stackables 35% off Now $10.40








$10.40

Tupperware Forget me Not Cheese Keeper Set 35% off 
only $7.15


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Tupperware Tumbler Bouquet set
purples and pinks
Save 50% off!










http://www.my.tupperware.com/spittser


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

If you place an order through the link private message me your order confirmation and you will receive a FREE GIFT!


----------

